# When Arminians Attack



## Marrow Man (Jun 29, 2009)

[video=youtube;lBRSFx6n1Kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBRSFx6n1Kc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SoliDeoGloria (Jun 29, 2009)

I have an internet filter which prevents me from viewing youtube videos.
Do you know anywhere else on the internet I might be able to find this so I might know what it is?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2009)

The young Arminian man in the video seems to have been fed a bad meal which he is regurgitating on you tube. May God's Spirit correct and guide him.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 30, 2009)

The young man is quite arrogant, and apparently hasn't studied Scripture - I will be praying for his repentance or his salvation, whichever is needed.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 30, 2009)

SoliDeoGloria said:


> I have an internet filter which prevents me from viewing youtube videos.
> Do you know anywhere else on the internet I might be able to find this so I might know what it is?



The video is viewable at James White's website, but it is still going to show up as a Youtube video there. I tried looking for it on Godtube (now Tangle), but I don't see it there.


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 30, 2009)

David does not know how to argue his point, at least correctly. He commented fallacies in reasoning. Then, he even mentions that he looked up Greek on the internet and didn't find what he was looking for (what kind of back up is that). 

His argumentation is sad. I am young as well (19), but he is just outright rude in his response.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 30, 2009)

I try not to watch people like that. They usually do little more than infuriate me. And it's but little use trying to answer them; they don't want truth, only attention.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry, he was making too much of an ass of himself to continue. I hope the Lord will grant him the opportunity to see this in ten years and reflect on what nonsense he was spouting.

This kid is just rude.


----------



## calgal (Jun 30, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Sorry, he was making too much of an ass of himself to continue. I hope the Lord will grant him the opportunity to see this in ten years and reflect on what nonsense he was spouting.
> 
> This kid is just rude.



I expect some reactions: I pointed out the benefit to being "left behind" to some Dispensationalists.  Bad Calvinist! You read again!  They brought up Noah and Lot as a counterexample?


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 1, 2009)

calgal said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, he was making too much of an ass of himself to continue. I hope the Lord will grant him the opportunity to see this in ten years and reflect on what nonsense he was spouting.
> ...



Wha...?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 1, 2009)

Very disrepectful...


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with the comments made thus far about David. 

 I had to laugh, though, in the part of the clip where David gives his conclusion about James White. He made a mistake that I thought was so appropriate. See if you can catch his mistake, beginning at around 8:20 into the video.


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 1, 2009)

he was in error the moment he decided to have that silly little goatee


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > kvanlaan said:
> ...



 Phew, I wasn't the only one...


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > calgal said:
> ...


<jumping>





</jumping>


----------



## calgal (Jul 1, 2009)

blhowes said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabee said:
> ...



Nice bandwagon!  There were some dispensationalists elsewhere getting all excited about being raptured and leaving the world behind. I replied:

"Something to consider: God has not historically pulled his favorites out first (see Israel and Judean history) and left the rest to burn: it tends to work the other way around. In other words the "rapture" is wishful (and destructive) thinking." 

The argument the rapturous ones used was "but but God "swept up Noah and Lot" and how can I question the "Blessed Hope" aka the rapture?


----------



## rpavich (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to Youtube and watched this video and it was disturbing from start to finish.

I cannot imagine having the arrogance to get on Youtube and correct a man who has been teaching Greek and Hebrew for over half my lifetime, has several degrees and was a critical consult on the NASB, and spends his time debating theology with any number of religions....

Amazing.


I tried to comment but nobody on that comment thread wanted to actually talk about truth...it was all bluster... 

PS: has anyone seen the *"Monica Dennington" videos?* They are also really messed up...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 1, 2009)

I had to quit at 5.45. I am sorely grieved over this young man. We really should pray for him. That type of arrogance at such a young age can/will destroy him. I pray that someone that knows him and knows the Bible can lovingly and firmly teach him. (And, teach him how to comb his hair  )


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

rpavich said:


> I cannot imagine having the arrogance to get on Youtube and correct a man who has been teaching Greek and Hebrew for over half my lifetime, has several degrees and was a critical consult on the NASB, and spends his time debating theology with any number of religions....


...[my comment deleted]

Edit: I deleted my "KJV-only" comment

-----Added 7/1/2009 at 08:54:09 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> I had to quit at 5.45. I am sorely grieved over this young man. We really should pray for him. That type of arrogance at such a young age can/will destroy him. I pray that someone that knows him and knows the Bible can lovingly and firmly teach him. (And, teach him how to comb his hair  )


Towards the end of the video, Dr. White said he checked on YouTube and found out that the boy was KJV-only, which Dr. White said may explain some things. I couldn't find the boy's video on YouTube, I wanted to see if other information was there as well, like what church he attends. I'd imagine (I could be wrong) that the pastor of the boy's church would probably agree the way the boy went about it, with the arrogant attitude, was inappropriate (and his hair).


----------



## rpavich (Jul 1, 2009)

I searched You tube and found the kids site...nothing on it is much better...

just search "matthew james white" and you'll get it...


----------



## Nomad (Jul 1, 2009)

rpavich said:


> I went to Youtube and watched this video and it was disturbing from start to finish.
> 
> I cannot imagine having the arrogance to get on Youtube and correct a man who has been teaching Greek and Hebrew for over half my lifetime, has several degrees and was a critical consult on the NASB, and spends his time debating theology with any number of religions....
> 
> ...



Your comments sound familiar.  Here's a comment I posted on another board recently.



> A young Arminian has decided to take on Dr. James White in a YouTube video. The young man lectures Dr. White on his faulty Greek and Hebrew exegesis. Did I say lecture? I mean he mocks Dr. White. What's amusing about all of this? When it comes to Greek, Hebrew and even English grammar, this young man has much to learn. Dr. White on the other hand, is professor of Greek, Hebrew and Systematic Theology at Golden Gate Baptist Theological Seminary. He holds doctorates in theology and ministry. He was also a critical consultant for the Lockman Foundation's New American Standard Bible.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jul 1, 2009)

I feel sorry for the kid. He so wants to be authoritative about things. He wants to be right, and yet is being taught incorrectly. I remember being taught the same things long ago in a Baptist church (but obviously not reformed) and thinking that Calvinism couldn't be right. Yes, it is sad that he doesn't see the tone of his video as a problem.

While we pray for this young man, let us also pray for the people that ought to have corrected him ... those who taught him incorrectly in the first place. While the boy is arrogant, he almost assuredly sits under the teaching of someone that is leading astray many people, and does not oversee his charges as closely as he ought. The person who teaches this boy needs our prayer -- not only for his sake, but for the sake of others whom he teaches. It is possible that his teacher knows about the video and does not reject the tone.

Prayer for the boy and his instructor would be good.


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 1, 2009)

Arg... It's so easy to sound like you know what you are talking about when you really have no clue... Very disturbing video.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

rpavich said:


> I searched You tube and found the kids site...nothing on it is much better...
> 
> just search \"matthew james white\" and you'll get it...


Here's his apology:

[video=youtube;IqCUCLebeGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqCUCLebeGI&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 1, 2009)

I liked this apology as well:

"Excuse me if I butcher this pronunciation; I don't speak Greek."

If he had just added, "I also know nothing about Greek grammar, but accept by opinions as scholarly nonetheless" the apology would have been complete.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 1, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I liked this apology as well:
> 
> "Excuse me if I butcher this pronunciation; I don't speak Greek."
> 
> If he had just added, "I also know nothing about Greek grammar, but accept by opinions as scholarly nonetheless" the apology would have been complete.


Its good that he admitted he doesn't know Greek. That can be corrected. There are plenty of good Greek teachers out there that can teach him the language. For example...let me think...well, there's James White, and...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, at least he did offer somewhat of an apology, although he still hasn't learned why his initial interpretation was wrong. This is one of the problems with the internet, as it gives an audience to folks who have absolutely no idea what they are talking about.

But I was young and stupid once. I learned from past mistakes, and by the grace of God so can he.


----------



## rpavich (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow...an apology that really wasn't an apology...

Is it possible to be just about as arrogant in an apology as the original action being apologized for?

yes.

When you qualify and apology with "well you did it too!" then it really makes me wonder about your motives...


----------



## student ad x (Jul 1, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Here's his apology:



 An English word or 2 our young friend needs to look up is humility & wisdom, especially if he is thinking of pursuing the ministry.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 2, 2009)

It's uncomfortable just to watch the young guy's video...


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 7, 2009)

I feel physically uncomfortable after having listened to him present his 'case' or his uninformed delivery, berating a studied scholar of language.

Ignorant – ‘Lacking knowledge or education in general or in a specific subject…’

Young guy on video- “Unless Greek is radically different from English here and I very much doubt it because I tried to look up on the internet you know uhh tricky things with Greek, active tense, didn’t see a thing I ASSUME” so assuming, without knowing after researching ‘tricky things’ provides one a platform for position which can determine that another is ignorant in the area you’ve studied?

In Him for the Gospel


----------

